# My favorite Spinner target :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This is my favorite spinner target. I have had it for a long time. I put it on and off as I desire. I really enjoy the sound of steel smashing into aluminum


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Love it!!!!! Great shooting, thanks for the video


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing~~~great shooting~~

OM


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool thanks for a noter great 
"can-opener entertainment production movie "


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

yeah, nice!!! I see you use cut up blue jeans as a back stop like I do. I like the strips because you can see at distance where the miss was better than a one piece cloth backstop. I like 15 meters and at night I can't see the projectile until it hits.. LED spotlight on the target only, not on the range.

That aluminum spinner with the sticker idea is great, keeps track of bull's eyes well.

I see your misses are to the left, mine are usually to the right at 3 o'clock, guess it's my pouch hold that's off to the left making the shot to the right...other misses are at 6 o'clock low for misjudging range. I tend to hit low more than high. Oh well, getting better more or less.

Your spinner takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. That thick aluminum will be around for a long time and it sure does dance!


----------

